# Hello from Germany



## LadyUrsula (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello,


ok here a little introduction from me. 

my name is Ursula, I'M 21 years old and life in Germany. 
Next September I will begin a photography study, already I work for archive and edition Boiselle in Speyer, Germany. 

BUT my current home is 250km away from Speyer. Erftstadt, which is in the near of cologne. 

My horse a 3 years old friesian stallion grown up 163km away from me at a raising farm. There he will stay till his keuring in September is over, then he will come home to me to a Lipizzaner stud farm where he also can stay stallion and life there at a stallion/gelding herd. 

I LOVE friesians since I can thing. So I also work for www.FriesianExchange.com and worldclassfriesians.com. SO I'M a friesian broker. 
Which also made me drive to time to time to the Netherlands to meet some nice friesians for sale. 

well other questions?? Then just ask. 

Have a nice day
Ursula


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome Ursula! :wink:


----------



## LadyUrsula (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks 



Best wishes
Ursula


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 8)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey there!

I hope you like this horse forum it's really cool.

Have a great time :!:


----------

